# New member



## shortie58 (May 17, 2018)

Good evening I am new member here and just getting the feel for the site. My husband is looking at possible work in Kuwait, he works in the motor vehicle trade. We currently live in Scotland and have a 7 year old daughter - is Kuwait good for children.?- would it be a better idea for hubby to go out alone and see how things go rather than up root the whole family ? Would it be easy enough for me to get a job when out there ?? So much to think about although very very early stages yet and no offer has been made or accepted 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Why are you asking in a UAE forum ?

If you don’t even know the country you are thinking of moving to, that’s not a good start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shortie58 (May 17, 2018)

I apologise for posting in the wrong place - as I said I am ‘new’ to this forum - could you please guide me to the right place to post rather than the comment made ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

